# photos of stuff I made - at last



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Well arent I clever, i figured out how to get photos off the camera all by myself!!!!
ok, hubby helped a little over the phone lol.

So here they are, I know they are not all that great but I have enjoyed making them....

i will be adding some tulle to the white sock lol








this one isnt so pointy as it looks, i think the ends got tucked in


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

You will have to get yourself a chihuahua now, i like making things too.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

You're quite talented making all these cute things. I agree with Sullysmum - you need to adopt a chihuahua soon so she could wear all these cute outfits.


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

I absolutely love the last little dress!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

oh thanks everyone! I didnt think they were much good, but as i say I've really enjoyed making them.

Yup, I need a chi now....... hopefully not too long until I bring one home....might need some blue stuff though, cos it might be a boy I get...


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

ahh they are great cant wait till you get your new babie to wear them on


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

freedomchis said:


> ahh they are great cant wait till you get your new babie to wear them on



thank you for the lovely comment. ( and thanks to everyone)

I cant wait to get one either...


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

You are very creative to have made those little Chi things. Imagine what you'll be able to make, once you've had a bit of practise! Hope you get your Chi baby soon. Can't wait to see the things modelled (well, if you get a girl). Fran


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you Fran.
THe green one was the second one i tried, then the small pink, then pink dress. So , as you say, the more practise I get the better they get, and theyve all been done with patterns I made myself, so when the patterns I've ordered from ebay arrive they should get better, and hubby is talking of getting me a sewing machine for x-mas.

Of course if anyone has a girl they would like to model the pink dress on I could post it, if it would fit, and get an idea how awfull they really look lol


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

So cute & creative


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow !! well done they are so cute !!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

those are so cute!  great job :thumbup:


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats! They are very cute! You did a great job.
Now you need a chi! lol It will be so much better when you have a chi, because you'll be able to adjust them to fit him/her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Kat & Jinxy said:


> Congrats! They are very cute! You did a great job.
> Now you need a chi! lol It will be so much better when you have a chi, because you'll be able to adjust them to fit him/her.



thank you for being so nice about them!

it'll be great because at the moment I am just sitting here making them having no idea if they'll even fit a dog, if I got the patterns right etc.

hubby said he'll get me a chi for x-mas (please read on before sucking youre breathe in and going NOOOOOOOOO dogs arent for christmas lol)--- a stuffed chi he added!!! (meaning a teddy bear )

nice isnt he!!!!


----------



## chicken (Oct 21, 2007)

I think someone needs to set up shop!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

chicken said:


> I think someone needs to set up shop!!


lol, theyre not that good!!

I have found some fre online patters as well, one for a dress. So will be making more.

I'm thinking about getting one of those kids sewing machines. You can get some that do press studs and things too. I am warey of a proper machine cos I sewed my finger to a shoe bag when I was about 6 lol!!! It hurt!

but thank you all for the lovely comments, nice to have some encouragement.


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Yeah You! I think you did an awesome job! Thanks for putting up the pics so we could see!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh! I hope you get your chi soon! 
I can't wait to see the dress!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

_Aww there Brill!_


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

They are really good, stop putting yourself down. I bet they will look fab on too.
Have you found a puppy yet?


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow you're good! I really like the dresses, I especially like the last picture (pink dress)..


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are great! I love the pink, girly one! Alas, Caesar would shoot me if I dressed him like that, although he loves his sweaters! I need a baby girl chi!


----------

